

TerraTech – Physics-based vehicle construction and combat - hackthisuk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/payloadstudios/terratech-physics-based-vehicle-construction-and-c

======
mxfh
Looks a lot like _Gear Up_ (Doctor Entertainment AB, Sweden) which has modular
vehicles (custom wheels, chassis, weapons, etc), but not in _TerraTech_ 's
ultra-modular way and is a pure multiplayer vehicular combat arena. Are the
two in any way related?

[http://play-gearup.com/](http://play-gearup.com/)

~~~
stronglikedan
I like Gear Up's game play style more. I'm not a big fan of RTS/RPG elements,
and I just like to get into the fray a.s.a.p.

Thank you for the link. It looks like fun. I shall check it out after work
this evening.

------
petercooper
If the robot building and fighting part of this appeals to you, you might like
Robot Arena 2. It's an oldish game now but there are mods to make it look
good. You need to do some Googling to get it downloaded, figured out, and
installed, but it's great fun once you do. This Let's Play is a good place to
start:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-sHZC3cejo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-sHZC3cejo)
(he does spend about 40 minutes building his robot though so skip about a bit
to get the feel)

------
andrey-p
This is not the sort of game I'd normally play (not a massive strategy or
sandbox games person) but I was very impressed with the campaign they've put
together.

They've got a playable demo, a lot of media acclaim already, and an active
community. Anyone interested in putting together a kickstarter campaign for a
game should take note.

~~~
zanzistar
Thanks very much! We've been working hard planning this campaign for the past
few months now, we took a lot from studying the FTL kickstarter amongst
others.

------
Finster
In an RTS game, the absolute last thing I'd want to do is sit there and fiddle
with getting salvaged blocks placed in JUST the right spot.

It's a good idea, but I can't see the execution being anything but flawed.

~~~
zanzistar
Hey, designer of the game here :) TT is not going to be an RTS game, it will
just have RTS elements, the numbers of units that you create, control and
maintain will likely be much fewer than your average RTS game. We've also got
plans for the mid to late game where you upgrade parts of your base that would
include an-auto repair station where your drones will move to when damaged and
as long as you have sufficient resources in stock, the missing parts will be
synthesised and replaced without player interaction. Cheers, for checking the
game out :)

------
trurl42
It reminds me of Spore, but it already looks a lot more promising than Spore.

~~~
eps
Universim is much closer to Spore and got funded not few weeks ago.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crytivogames/the-
univer...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crytivogames/the-universim)

~~~
trurl42
I think this one might be more interesting because of the focus on multiplayer
(something that probably won't exist in Universim?).

But it's still nice to see the idea get picked up again. Spore had a great
concept, but was executed poorly.

~~~
zanzistar
Cheers, lots of people at the shows where we have taken the TerraTech have
compared it to Spore. Yes, we hope we can sidestep some of the issues that
Spore had and Multiplayer is a big part of our plans.

------
coolandsmartrr
Is anyone familiar with the classical music tune in the first 30 seconds of
the video? I recall hearing it somewhere before, but am not certain with the
name of the piece.

~~~
zimpenfish
"Flight Of The Bumblebee", Rimsky-Korsakov

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QV1RGMLUKE&feature=kp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QV1RGMLUKE&feature=kp)

~~~
mxfh
Oh the memories this triggers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2MNgY8E1dk#t=3m](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2MNgY8E1dk#t=3m)

I hope this is actually a true remake of _Return Fire_ in the making:
[https://www.facebook.com/pages/Return-
Fire/275297392576326](https://www.facebook.com/pages/Return-
Fire/275297392576326)

------
colinramsay
Reminds me of [http://captainforever.com](http://captainforever.com) in the
way you scavenge parts and build a custom vehicle.

~~~
zanzistar
Yes! Captain Forever was a key inspiration for us. We played loads of it a few
years ago, a very simple but compelling game! We also spent lots of time
playing with Fantastic contraption, another great flash game that people
should checkout if they haven't already
[http://fantasticcontraption.com/](http://fantasticcontraption.com/)

------
AUmrysh
This looks similar to RoboCraft
[http://robocraftgame.com/](http://robocraftgame.com/)

------
NDizzle
Very tempting. I'm basically a kickstarter angel investor at this point - I've
backed about 30 things.

~~~
skizm
How has the return been? Anything cool come out of projects you have backed
yet?

I haven't backed anything because it isn't guaranteed to get you anything and
since I can just buy whatever it is when it releases for real with a
significantly lower chance of encountering any of the early
manufacturing/production type issues/bugs/etc.

~~~
NDizzle
The return has been alright. I've backed some cool stuff and some so/so things
and some... uhh... controversial things.

Here are a few, I'm not going to attach any labels:

FTL - [http://www.ftlgame.com/](http://www.ftlgame.com/) Wasteland 2 -
[http://wasteland.inxile-entertainment.com/](http://wasteland.inxile-
entertainment.com/) Stonehearth - [http://radiant-
entertainment.com/](http://radiant-entertainment.com/) Grim Dawn -
[http://www.grimdawn.com/](http://www.grimdawn.com/) Light Table -
[http://www.lighttable.com/](http://www.lighttable.com/) Double Fine Adventure
- [http://www.doublefine.com/dfa](http://www.doublefine.com/dfa)

------
boobsbr
Reminds me of Kerbal Space Program. Neat.

